# 1st travel trailer



## markfnc (Aug 25, 2015)

What company has the best quality (money no object)?
What company has the best value for a good quality trailer?


----------



## markfnc (Aug 25, 2015)

Is slightly used the best bet?


----------



## markfnc (Aug 25, 2015)

26' or so. there are us 2 adults and 14 year old. We like the master bedroom in the back. We went to a camper show this weekend, and really like the bedroom as a slide out with the bed sideways. only the 1 kid, so don't need the bunk beds. real bathrooms. would like to get from living area to bedroom without going thru bathroom. bath to the side with hallway past to bedroom. Outdoor kitchen and shower would be nice as well.


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

I think 15 different people would give you about 27 answers on this question. I prever Coachman myself.


----------



## RVRoofCoatings (Feb 25, 2016)

*My experience*

Everyone has their own choice and answer for your question will be different by different people. In my experience Jayco _travel_ and seasonal _trailers_ deliver ultimate comfort.


----------

